
Location of Aristotle's tomb to be revealed at Thessaloniki conference Thursday - MOARDONGZPLZ
http://www.ekathimerini.com/209017/article/ekathimerini/life/location-of-aristotles-tomb-to-be-revealed-at-thessaloniki-conference-thursday
======
dang
This is just an announcement of an announcement. We can wait for the real
thing.

